# What is your favorite Cattle Breed?



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)

Hereford


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Black Simmentals, and I like to cross them with Angus.  Good dispositions, good growth, fertility, longevity, marbling, most everything that's needed in range cattle.  Those halfbloods are good cows too.  I cross them back to Simmental.  

That said, you must use the correct bulls to make any breeding program work.  There are great bulls, and very bad bulls in every breed.  I happen to have a very big advantage as an AI tech/salesperson in my ability to choose bulls that will work for me.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 15, 2011)

Speckle Park.


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 15, 2011)

Erm now let me think

GALLOWAYS


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 15, 2011)

dairy........Jersey, hands down.

Beef......polled hereford

fun..........Brahma


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

dairy - jersey for sure!!!

meat- grassfed Highlands,  It is so lean and tender.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jerseys  Their faces are just too dang cute and I love their personalities!


----------



## Kim (Oct 15, 2011)

Scottish Highlands and Brahmans


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 15, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Hereford


Whats your second fav 77


----------



## bronko (Oct 15, 2011)

you dont have normande listed in any of your listings


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 15, 2011)

We do now - thanks for posting


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 16, 2011)

Thats a tough one.  I like many cattle breeds.  Dutch Belted and a close third Belted Galloways.


----------



## animalfarm (Oct 16, 2011)

Belted Galloway, Jersey, Jersey/belted galloway (way better then Jersey/Angus), Angus & Herford or their crosses. My Angus bull has a bit of black simmental and he is sure nice as well.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 16, 2011)

Beefalo... for the taste of the wild !


----------



## herfrds (Oct 16, 2011)

Love our Herefords and my Jersey.


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

Well now, I see lots of folks passionate about their cattle breeds here...and I still need volunteers to put together breed pages  {hint - hint}


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

bronko said:
			
		

> you dont have normande listed in any of your listings


Just tell me what the breed purpose is (meat, milk, draught) and I'll be happy to add it to our breed listing


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 21, 2011)

No one else has a favorite cattle breed, oh come on people.  It will make you feel better to post and learn about others interests.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 22, 2011)

Jersey is one of my favorites but I have a real soft spot for the Guernsey. If it wasn't for the cost factor I would have an all Guernsey dairy herd .

For beef it would be Galloway or Highland.


----------



## elevan (Oct 22, 2011)

Highland


----------



## Cow Owner Wannabe (Oct 23, 2011)

I wat Mini Jerseys if I ever get any.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 24, 2011)

Cow Owner Wannabe said:
			
		

> I wat Mini Jerseys if I ever get any.


Welcome! Cow Owner Wannabe.  Maybe someday you will be able to change your name.   

I'll say what I say to each one of my bovine as I pet them up.  "You know your my favorite don't you?"


----------



## Cow Owner Wannabe (Oct 24, 2011)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Cow Owner Wannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

Brahman Cattle or Chianina Cattle are my favorites but I have to admit that I love alot of breeds.


----------



## kacey142 (Dec 2, 2011)

Jerseys definalty


----------



## OSUman (Dec 6, 2011)

Guernseys are the best


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 7, 2011)

If I had a top five, they would be.

1. Hereford
2. Randall Linebacks
3. Dutch Belted
4.Lincoln Red
5. Jersey


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 7, 2011)

My top five are:

1. Speckle Park
2. Shorthorn
3. Hereford
4. Red Angus
5. Galloway


----------



## greybeard (Dec 7, 2011)

Santa Gertrudis, but I'll never have any. 
Red Brangus.
Beefmaster

I've alsways marveled at the sight of Watusi   and could have bought some cheap in Sept , but they are not for me--just too much horn!


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 8, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Santa Gertrudis, but I'll never have any.
> Red Brangus.
> Beefmaster
> 
> I've alsways marveled at the sight of Watusi   and could have bought some cheap in Sept , but they are not for me--just too much horn!


Lol, yeah.  Saw some at the State Fair once and thought oooo, but why.  Have seen the rare one in a pasture and I agree cool to look at but wouldn't want to deal with an angry one.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

Just read about the Gascon breed of cattle in France...got to say they are a nice breed.


----------



## cherylepreston (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all, just joined.  I WAS going to put 1 young Angus out in my pasture and butcher in the fall, but no one mentions Angus for meat.  So now I'm wondering if I'm barking up the wrong tree......
I've got 1+ fenced acre on 10 wooded acres and raise ducks and fish in my pond and am just looking to put something out in the pasture that I may possibly (or not) butcher.  Are Angus high-maintenance?  I live in western NC in the foothills and get some snow in Jan/Feb.:/  I need something friendly that neighbor hood kids will want to pet from the fence line


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 1, 2012)

cherylepreston said:
			
		

> Hi all, just joined.  I WAS going to put 1 young Angus out in my pasture and butcher in the fall, but no one mentions Angus for meat.  So now I'm wondering if I'm barking up the wrong tree......
> I've got 1+ fenced acre on 10 wooded acres and raise ducks and fish in my pond and am just looking to put something out in the pasture that I may possibly (or not) butcher.  Are Angus high-maintenance?  I live in western NC in the foothills and get some snow in Jan/Feb.:/  I need something friendly that neighbor hood kids will want to pet from the fence line


If you really want to know why nobody listed Angus as their favorite, I suggest reading this thread: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14743

As mentioned in there, Angus is far too popular and too variable as far as docility and temperament is concerned.  It definitely is not something I would recommend any newbie to start with because you could end up with an animal that isn't the tamest individual to make a pet out of.  And I definitely wouldn't make a pet out of an animal that I have the intention of raising for meat either!!  You get too attached to these animals, and it makes it all that bit harder for you to say good-bye come butchering time.  High-maintenance depends on where you buy your calf from.  If it's from a farm that has to feed its cows grain every so often to keep them in shape, yes he would be high-maintenance.  If you get it from a farm that raises their cows on grass and makes them work for a living, no.  

So what breed should you get?  Angus or a Herf-Angus cross, esp. if you know what to look for.


----------



## Crazy Acres (Jan 10, 2012)

bronko said:
			
		

> you dont have normande listed in any of your listings


 :bun
Dexter!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE my Mini Jersey. She is so sweet and a great milker. When I was a kid, I showed Milking Shorthorns. I still love them also. I just like having a smaller cow.


----------



## southpaw1964 (Jan 21, 2012)

Romagnolas and Miniature Hereford


----------



## proudtobeafarmgirl (May 21, 2012)

Speckle Park are my favorite - I have had a few pens of them in the feedlot I work at - they are quiet, healthy, easy to work with, always eating and look so tasty! Seem to finish very well.

Other favorites are Shorthorn, Belgian Blue, Maine Anjou, Tarentaise and even the odd Limousin.

My very least favorite are Angus and Simmentals and crosses between these two breeds - hard to work with and cause a lot of grief!


----------



## Symphony (May 21, 2012)

Braunvieh, I like them alot but there are so many.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (May 21, 2012)

I'd like to have a small herd of Tarentaise some day.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (May 21, 2012)

Geblveih, British White and Tarentaise


----------



## Erins Little Farm (May 21, 2012)

Year of the Rooster said:
			
		

> I'd like to have a small herd of Tarentaise some day.


So would I. I love tarentaise.


----------



## swiss.susan (Jun 25, 2012)

I love my herd of Brown Swiss


----------



## Symphony (Jun 29, 2012)

Ooo, I just read up on the Red Durham and like what I see so far.  The Milking Shorthorn and Devon are nice looking too.  Someday I would like to make my own breed, that would be cool.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 30, 2012)

Blackhereford (durrr)  

But I love to look at the bramas they are so cool looking


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 30, 2012)

I and the highlands (think that's it) they are so furry and plus a heritage breed


----------



## ranchruler1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would have to say Texas Longhorn or Angus


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 13, 2012)

Herefords are my favorite!! I love them.


----------



## hilltopdextercattle (Aug 19, 2012)

I like my Dexters


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm revising what I said. Now I don't really know too much about cattle and I've never had any so my breeds could change if I were to have some.

For meat I like.....

Highlands (I love the look and the history. They are a great all around breed.)
Herefords (The size, the look, the temperament.)
Black Angus (The black, the size, the muscle.)
*All of these are great for meat and all make great crosses. Can't go wrong with any of them


For dairy I like.....

Holstein (Hands down the best dairy breed. Not bad for meat and they make good crosses.)
Guernsey (I like the look and they are a neat breed.)
Brown Swiss (The great milk amount they give. Their temperament. They are very resistant too.)


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 9, 2012)

Dairy: Jerseys!
Beef: Galloways! (but I also love Herefords)


----------



## HarlowHeritageFarmRandall (Feb 17, 2014)

Hands down Randalls are my favorite.  Mine are so laid back and easy to work with.  They forage good, are disease resistant, rarely need birthing assistance, and are tri-purpose.  It doesn't hurt that they're easy on the eyes too.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2014)

My favorite that I have actually had were really mutts. Bald faced brindle, which was a mix of Hereford, Brahama and Beefmaster. To pick a breed that I would like to have would be Normande, hands down. They are primarily a dairy breed, but are longer in the loin and finish on grass for beef.


----------



## Tartana (Feb 24, 2014)

Low Line Angus and my small statured Scottish Highlands, I like the small sized beef as it works well with my grassfed philosophy, and the smaller statured beef is less intimidating to those buying a half or whole for their own personal use.  Temperments are excellent and you need less acreage for to raise a wee bonny herd!  Plus they are extremely hardy.....a cross of the two works well.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 25, 2014)

Anything not homozygous black.


----------



## bubba1358 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just got my Jersey pair this weekend and I absolutely love them. They are perfect for our family's personality. Plus we're not really milk drinkers but we definitely do a lot with cream!


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 11, 2014)

I like Longhorns/Mini Longhorns and Brahmas.


----------



## AshleyFishy (May 12, 2014)

White shorthorn!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jul 22, 2014)

Angus + ( Angus X Brangus)


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 31, 2014)

beef....speckle park
dairy....guernsey


----------



## WildHunt (Apr 26, 2015)

Sucker for red polls


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd like to have one (the breed) that milks itself for me every day,  and when the time comes, dresses out at 75-80% of live weight  giving primarily rib eyes and strip steaks    Is that really too much to ask for?


----------



## koop (Apr 26, 2015)

I grew up on a dairy so I love Holsteins, but now if I were to get a dairy cow it would be a jersey.
I just really hate basterdize dairy cattle with beef cross bred.


----------



## IndigoFoxFarm (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't raise cattle and have no plans to do so, but my grandpa has always had steers on the place. Most are Corriente type and really attractive animals.  Personally I love Jerseys and Brahmas, though if I ever was to get cattle it would probably be a Brahma cross.  Or the zebu (mini brahma) if I'm really indulging my dreams.


----------



## smoothmule (Jul 4, 2017)

Milk breed favorite is Jersey for the A2 milk 

Beefmasters are awesome and my Top favorite are my Bos Indicus (humped cattle)  Gyr and Indu Brazilian as examples


----------



## Gray Farms (Dec 19, 2017)

Scottish Highland


----------



## greybeard (Dec 19, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> and when the time comes, dresses out at 75-80% of live weight  giving primarily rib eyes and strip steaks  Is that really too much to ask for?


Keep one long enough, and that and burger is all you'll get out of it.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 19, 2017)

Forgot I posted that... 2 1/2 years ago... Think I'll go take a rib eye out of the freezer for tomorrow.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 19, 2017)

Grandpa had Holstein and Jerseys on his dairy.
Angus is pretty popular now in beef.

Since I don't drink much milk, I think my favorite pick would be Angus.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 20, 2017)

I've had Kobe beef once, while in Japan    I understand that Wagyu breeds (4, from which Kobe beef comes from) were imported to the US back in the late 20th century. I've never had the opportunity to try the US version. I understand that steaks cost anywhere from $50-100/pound. If I could afford it, That's what I'd have. I've bought angus and as much as it's highly touted, I've found it rather tough, flavorless, and over rated, more of a marketing ploy than a real plus...


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 20, 2017)

If you give the cattle their time in a feed lot with plenty of grains  for at least 90 days you will get lots of flavor.  The grass fed version is the marketing ploy for a " more healthy " ( what is that  ? ) that is the real culprit.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 5, 2018)

Favorite dairy:   Guernsey, then Jersey, then Dutch Belted, then Montbeliarde.

Favorite Beef:  to eat, any jersey or guernsey cross.
  breed;  Red Poll for grazing,  Belted Galloway for looking cute and good disposition,  Low line angus for efficiency.
And I am trying some Aubrac semen on my dairy crosses so will see how they do.
I like the Belgian Blues and Piedmontese for the muscling.

For saleability  here in Va it has to be black;  angus and other crosses.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2018)

@Latestarter we had Wagyu steaks once. A neighbor got them off the mark down rack in a floocy-doocy gourmet grocery store (it was in the back room and only employees were allowed to buy the marked down meat). He was doing AC work and the manager let him go shopping in the back. He brought the Wagyu steaks to us. They were melt in your mouth good!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2018)

@farmerjan the best selling beef cattle here are black also. Because we ALL know the hair color is so important when customer buy their meat on Styrofoam trays wrapped in clear plastic......but the meat color is still red....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2018)

So when my steers are ready to meat market I have the perfect add attack point. "If you can set aside your racist & stereotypical beliefs for a moment, you'll realize that hair/skin color has no bearing on the flavor and texture of the meat you're about to purchase! From me, you'll be purchasing the best beef available, clothing and hair removed! I'll tell you it was a black cow if that's what you need to hear."


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Bossroo (Jan 6, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> So when my steers are ready to meat market I have the perfect add attack point. "If you can set aside your racist & stereotypical beliefs for a moment, you'll realize that hair/skin color has no bearing on the flavor and texture of the meat you're about to purchase! From me, you'll be purchasing the best beef available, clothing and hair removed! I'll tell you it was a black cow if that's what you need to hear."


Yup, marketing con job along with the "grass fed"  and "organic" .


----------



## greybeard (Jan 6, 2018)

lots of con jobs in all kinds of livestock production nowadays and in general as well. A gullible public is easily led...........and often, led astray.


----------



## Athena2344 (Aug 10, 2018)

IndigoFoxFarm said:


> I don't raise cattle and have no plans to do so, but my grandpa has always had steers on the place. Most are Corriente type and really attractive animals.  Personally I love Jerseys and Brahmas, though if I ever was to get cattle it would probably be a Brahma cross.  Or the zebu (mini brahma) if I'm really indulging my dreams.


There are two types of zebu actually, the standard and the miniature... My favorite breed would have to be brahma for beef, and brown Swiss for dairy. 

This is my heifer Dotty, I am currently showing her.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 14, 2018)

Jersey for dairy.  And, for my own table Jersey steers!  To sell on market, Black Angus.   Had about 25 head and they raised fat calves.

 If they would milk well enough to raise a fat calf and not get pink eye at the drop of a hat,  Polled Herefords. 

For fun I would have Texas Longhorn.  Neighbor has a herd and I love watching them.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 17, 2018)

Pretty Zebu.  They are strictly a novelty here.  I have a longhorn that is the daughter of a cow I picked up cheap.  She is about 18 months, mostly all white as was the mother, but has a nice set of horns that are growing straight out and will make an impressive head.  She is also one of the quietest and most laid back of the heifes in that group, and the least aggressive.  The others actually pick on her.

@Latestarter :  the only thing is that there actually breeds that the meat is tougher than others.  That would be my only little thing to pick about your statement that I pretty much agree with wholeheartedly.


----------



## Athena2344 (Aug 17, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> Pretty Zebu.


 
Dotty is a Brahma, I think she has some red brahma in her bloodlines


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry, I misunderstood.  I thought that Dotty was a Zebu the way you were talking about her.  Regardless, she is a very attractive looking animal and it is obvious she is a "spoiled" pet by the way she looks because she looks so very content!!!!!  It is so easy to get attached and it helps when they have a nice disposition to go along with it.  I hope you do well with her in the shows as your care of her is very obvious.


----------



## Athena2344 (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you, I actually got her to follow me the other day without a halter, and I was SO proud of her lol I have only had since April where she was around 500lbs, she is now 930lbs as of last Monday, and is adorable lol


----------



## Athena2344 (Sep 9, 2018)

My first show with her at a prospect show! I am so proud of her, I can't wait for fair!


----------

